

Will Amazon Open the Kindle to Developers? - edw519
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/25/will-amazon-open-the-kindle-to-developers/?hpw

======
arithmetic
The Kindle as it exists today, is going to be a pretty sad design for _mostly_
anything other than reading. Definitely not intended for playing shoot-'em-ups
- playing chess or educational games might work, but then again, Kindle's form
factor puts it right in the middle - it's too big to fit into a pocket like an
iPhone and too small to be used as a full-fledged laptop.

